# Giusto un anno dopo patapumpate!



## mauro (18 Marzo 2015)

ciao
sicuramente non vi ricorderete di me visto che scrivo solo in momenti di sfogo... 
cmq , un anno fa scopro che mia moglie ha un flirt con un tizio e le metto tutto davanti , tutto si ferma tutto si placa,
si ricomincia da capo e sembra andare tutto bene , anche se a me da quel momento la fiducia è venuta moooolto meno...

taglio breve , io giro spesso all'estero per lavoro e mia moglie è sempre a casa con la figlia , quindi non ha molte 
possibilità di svago e al mio penultimo rientro cosa scopro?? che chatta con un tizio che le aveva chiesto amicizia du FB..

l'ho scoperta perchè mia moglie non è particolarmente abile con tutto quello che è software e aveva chiuso l'app senza uscire , ed io ho potuto leggere tutto.
niente di che ma il classico ometto che cerca di "intortare" la donna fragilina.

Insomma le faccio vedere che ho visto , lei mi dice che toglie l'amicizia.

Premetto io sono ing. informatico e quindi con vari software mi so gestire , sicuramente ho fatto una cosa che è contro ogni senso di lealtà , ma sinceramente voglio difendermi ad armi pari , insomma riesco a vedere che loro 
si scrivono continuamente anche durante le mie telefonate... tanto che si sono dati appuntamento per la prossima settimana.

Ormai ho capito che lei è partita e non la riprendo più... lascio fare? dico che so tutto andando incontro a chissa quali problematiche?

insomma non so cosa fare anche se di primo istinto mi piacerebbe intromettermi nelle loro chat per far "2 risate".

sembrerò molto sarcastico ma dal 21 marzo 2014 io sono cambiato e sono stanco di perdonare e accettare...

grazie dei consigli e tutto quello che ne viene dopo

Mauro...

dati:
io ho 41 anni , mia moglie 40 , figlia 9.


----------



## Zod (18 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> ciao
> sicuramente non vi ricorderete di me visto che scrivo solo in momenti di sfogo...
> cmq , un anno fa scopro che mia moglie ha un flirt con un tizio e le metto tutto davanti , tutto si ferma tutto si placa,
> si ricomincia da capo e sembra andare tutto bene , anche se a me da quel momento la fiducia è venuta moooolto meno...
> ...


Cerca di capire se la sua debolezza è causata dalla tua prolungata assenza. E se una tua presenza quotidiana potrebbe farla desistere dalle lusinghe di altri. Se la risposta è affermativa ad entrambe le questioni non ti resta che fare la scelta che prima o poi tocca ad ogni trasfertista, o il lavoro o la famiglia. Magari potresti proporti per un ruolo diverso all'interno della stessa azienda, certo guadagnerai molto meno.


----------



## Tessa (18 Marzo 2015)

Non so cosa pensare...
Scoperta una volta e perdonata. 
Ora di nuovo con un'altro. Tua moglie cerca....bisognerebbe capire perche' cerca e cosa le manca nel vostro rapporto.


----------



## mauro (18 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> . Magari potresti proporti per un ruolo diverso all'interno della stessa azienda, certo *guadagnerai molto meno*.


è proprio quello ... io resterei molto volentieri a casa.. ma devo girare per un fattore economico , se no non bastano..


----------



## mauro (18 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non so cosa pensare...
> Scoperta una volta e perdonata.
> Ora di nuovo con un'altro. Tua moglie cerca....bisognerebbe capire perche' cerca e cosa le manca nel vostro rapporto.


lei mi ripete sempre che non si accetta che non si piace , ma vi assicuro che è bellissima , non solo ai miei occhi.., e quindi penso stia cercando di vedere se attrae o no..


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

Ma scopate?


----------



## Zod (18 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> è proprio quello ... io resterei molto volentieri a casa.. ma devo girare per un fattore economico , se no non bastano..


Certo, ma non ha senso che per tenere economicamente in piedi la famiglia, rischi paradossalmente di perderla. Devi trovare soluzioni alternative. Abbassare lo stile di vita, oppure chiedere a tua moglie di lavorare se già non lo fa, così magari avrà meno tempo e voglia di farsi intortare. Ne gioverebbe anche tua figlia ad averti più spesso a casa, visto che sta per entrare nell'età critica.


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2015)

ma l'anno scorso era sempre una cosa virtuale o tua moglie ha visto quel tizio?


----------



## mauro (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma scopate?


si e molto , naturalmente quando sono a casa


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> si e molto , naturalmente quando sono a casa


Ed ogni quando ci sei?


----------



## mauro (18 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma l'anno scorso era sempre una cosa virtuale o tua moglie ha visto quel tizio?


è che non so come trovare i vecchi post , se no lo rimetterei li spiegavo meglio la situazione...

visto


----------



## mauro (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed ogni quando ci sei?


dipende dai periodi ma mediamente 15 gg via e 15 a casa


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> dipende dai periodi ma mediamente 15 gg via e 15 a casa


Mah.


----------



## Tessa (18 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> lei mi ripete sempre che non si accetta che non si piace , ma vi assicuro che è bellissima , non solo ai miei occhi.., e quindi penso stia cercando di vedere se attrae o no..


40 anni e' un periodo difficile per tutti. Pero' nei tuoi confronti dimostra una grande mancanza di rispetto ed un sottovalutare le conseguenze. Del resto l'hai perdonata una volta, la perdonerai ancora....
Io da tradita che ha perdonato tremo, vedo che la recidiva prima o poi bussa alla porta....


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2015)

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/20354-scoperto-mia-moglie


----------



## mauro (18 Marzo 2015)

cmq il mio sfogo non è tanto il capire PERCHE?!!?
ma se dirle che so e quindi sa che "spio" anche illegalmente... oppure restare zitto e farmi trovare al momento giusto...


----------



## mauro (18 Marzo 2015)

grazie free


----------



## mauro (18 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> 40 anni e' un periodo difficile per tutti. Pero' nei tuoi confronti dimostra una grande mancanza di rispetto ed un sottovalutare le conseguenze. Del resto l'hai perdonata una volta, la perdonerai ancora....
> Io da tradita che ha perdonato tremo, vedo che la recidiva prima o poi bussa alla porta....


infatti , da quel 21 marzo tutto è cambiato in me , non vivo + con tranquillità e faccio fatica a crederle , e mi sembra anche giustamente.

ben venga che la perdono ma deve essere lei a chiedermelo...

cmq messaggi di stasera le ha chiesto di smettere di scriverle in questi 5 gg che io sarò a casa.... almeno davanti i miei occhi è decente...

stamane dovevano incontrarsi per un aperitivo e conoscersi ma lui in ultima non è potuto andare... quindi sarà rimandato di 5-6 gg


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> cmq il mio sfogo non è tanto il capire PERCHE?!!?
> ma se dirle che so e quindi sa che "spio" anche illegalmente... oppure restare zitto e farmi trovare al momento giusto...


Per adesso ti conviene stare zitto.


----------



## Tessa (18 Marzo 2015)

Mauro ho letto il tuo vecchio post. Mi dispiace moltissimo della tua situazione....se non dici tutto e' molto difficile risponderti. Credo che tu e tua moglie non abbiate mai veramente parlato, dovete affrontare le vostre 'paure'...


----------



## Zod (18 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> infatti , da quel 21 marzo tutto è cambiato in me , non vivo + con tranquillità e faccio fatica a crederle , e mi sembra anche giustamente.
> 
> ben venga che la perdono ma deve essere lei a chiedermelo...
> 
> ...


Mah... non sembri orientato a risolvere i problemi. Sembra quasi più un gioco di astuzia tra lei che ceca di tradirti e tu che la scopri.

Comunque è un reato grave quello che stai facendo.


----------



## Tessa (18 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> cmq il mio sfogo non è tanto il capire PERCHE?!!?
> ma se dirle che so e quindi sa che "spio" anche illegalmente... oppure restare zitto e farmi trovare al momento giusto...


Invece devi proprio capire PERCHE', che quella di voler attrarre ancora e' una mezza scusa che dice a te. Non pensi che abbia paura del futuro? Di come affrontare il vostro futuro insieme? Ne avete mai parlato? Mauro, io sarei spaventatissima. 
I trucchi le strategie, in questo caso non servono a niente, per me il punto e' un'altro....


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> cmq il mio sfogo non è tanto il capire PERCHE?!!?
> ma se dirle che so e quindi sa che "spio" anche illegalmente... oppure restare zitto e farmi trovare al momento giusto...


sa che fai l'ingegnere elettronico,se lo immagina che se vuoi puoi sgamarla.

le hai mai chiesto esattamente cosa le rode?


----------



## Tessa (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sa che fai l'ingegnere elettronico,se lo immagina che se vuoi puoi sgamarla.
> 
> le hai mai chiesto esattamente cosa le rode?


Perplesso, e tutti quelli che non hanno letto il primo 3d di Mauro. 
Mauro e' malato di sclerosi multipla.....


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perplesso, e tutti quelli che non hanno letto il primo 3d di Mauro.
> Mauro e' malato di sclerosi multipla.....


E questo condiziona la qualità dei loro rapporti?


----------



## mauro (18 Marzo 2015)

avete scritto tutti cose giustissime:

1 - si lo so che è reato
2- lei ha paura del futuro
3 - non so cosa le rode..

cmq ho scritto d'impeto pieno di rabbia , ma se io affronto il problema lei mi chiede come faccio a sapere...?
quindi vede che la spio..

come posso aiutarla così?
devo rimanere inerte? cosa faccio?


----------



## mauro (18 Marzo 2015)

non penso sia in una questione di solo sesso...
ma di vedere dell'altro , di vedere se è come dice lei: bella come una volta.

domani sera rientro a casa e non so come riusciro' a reagire...

mi faccio paura da solo con la rabbia che ho intorno...


----------



## mauro (18 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Invece devi proprio capire PERCHE', che quella di voler attrarre ancora e' una mezza scusa che dice a te. Non pensi che abbia paura del futuro? Di come affrontare il vostro futuro insieme? Ne avete mai parlato? Mauro, io sarei spaventatissima.
> I trucchi le strategie, in questo caso non servono a niente, per me il punto e' un'altro....



ok capisco bene e ti do ragione , ma come posso affrontare il discorso visto che per me dovrebbe essere tutto finito?
invece so che non lo è?


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perplesso, e tutti quelli che non hanno letto il primo 3d di Mauro.
> Mauro e' malato di sclerosi multipla.....


a maggior ragione allora le rode.    e le domande di Mauro potrebbero avere una semplice spiegazione


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> *non penso sia in una questione di solo sesso...*
> ma di vedere dell'altro , di vedere se è come dice lei: bella come una volta.
> 
> domani sera rientro a casa e non so come riusciro' a reagire...
> ...


Temo di sì. Comunque: per il momento ti conviene limitarti ad osservare.


----------



## Tessa (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E questo condiziona la qualità dei loro rapporti?



Questo condiziona pesantemente la qualita' del loro futuro. 
La sclerosi multipla e' una malattia neurodegenerativa....


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Questo condiziona pesantemente la qualita' del loro futuro.
> La sclerosi multipla e' una malattia neurodegenerativa....


Mi viene propotentemente da mandarti a fare in culo. Che sarà? Mah.


----------



## mauro (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a maggior ragione allora le rode.    e le domande di Mauro potrebbero avere una semplice spiegazione


??
dimmi...


----------



## mauro (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi viene propotentemente da mandarti a fare in culo. Che sarà? Mah.


scusa Joey chi vorresti mandare a ...?


----------



## Tessa (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi viene propotentemente da mandarti a fare in culo. Che sarà? Mah.


Si infatti che sara' mai? Ma ci fai o ci sei?


----------



## Tessa (18 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> scusa Joey chi vorresti mandare a ...?


Me.


----------



## mauro (19 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Me.


non capisco mi spiace..
cmq al momento la sto contendo sono solo zoppo alla gamba sx..
lei ha molta paura essendo che è straniera e qui non ha famiglia se non la nostra...

ma allora se così fosse sta cercando dell'altro , se pur con paura tranquillità

lei mi ha detto e se tu un giorno sarai fermo come faremo e bla bla bla , 
certo ha ragione ma chi dice che non sparisco prima per altre robe o lei sparisca prima?
se restiamo fermi alle paure del futuro su un matrimonio , secondo me viene meno il giuramento che si è fatto..

probabilmente certe cose si dicono per obbligo di copione...


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> ??
> dimmi...


semplici boccate d'aria.    sembri un brav'uomo e non credo che tua moglie sia una stronza.   ma vive 15 giorni al mese da sola con la figlia e gli altri 15 giorni vede suo marito e pensa che cosa sarà del tuo e vostro futuro,con quello che hai.

e sentirsi ancora seducente,magari la fa sorridere e le da quella carica per affrontare la vita.

è un comportamento egoista,credo.    ma in fondo mi sento di poterla capire


----------



## mauro (19 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> semplici boccate d'aria.    sembri un brav'uomo e non credo che tua moglie sia una stronza.   ma vive 15 giorni al mese da sola con la figlia e gli altri 15 giorni vede suo marito e pensa che cosa sarà del tuo e vostro futuro,con quello che hai.
> 
> e sentirsi ancora seducente,magari la fa sorridere e le da quella carica per affrontare la vita.
> 
> è un comportamento egoista,credo.    ma in fondo mi sento di poterla capire


si la penso uguale ,
lei mi dice spesso che ha molta paura del futuro...ma come posso affrontare questo tema?

lo sapete: ho paura di perderla , il mio spiare è dettato da questa paura...


----------



## Tessa (19 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> non capisco mi spiace..
> cmq al momento la sto contendo sono solo zoppo alla gamba sx..
> lei ha molta paura essendo che è straniera e qui non ha famiglia se non la nostra...
> 
> ...


Mauro, dovete prepararvi, prepararvi a questo difficile futuro, insieme, prenderne consapevolezza, facendovi aiutare da qualcuno. Avrete bisogno di supporto, fisico e psicologico. 
Il giuramento non ha lo stesso valore per tutti....non dare per scontato che perche' ha giurato in salute e in malattia, lei abbia gli strumenti per affrontare questo percorso...


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> si la penso uguale , ma come posso affrontare questo tema?
> 
> lo sapete: ho paura di perderla , il mio spiare è dettato da questa paura...


è più probabile che tu possa perderla se provi ad ingabbiarla.

non posso dirti che sicuramente non la perderai o che sicuramente la perderai,man mano che la tua malattia progredirà.

purtroppo come reagiscono le persone in stato di forte pressione non possiamo saperlo prima.

al momento temporeggerei,giusto per capire cosa sta cercando.


----------



## mauro (19 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mauro, dovete prepararvi, prepararvi a questo difficile futuro, insieme, prenderne consapevolezza, facendovi aiutare da qualcuno. Avrete bisogno di supporto, fisico e psicologico.
> Il giuramento non ha lo stesso valore per tutti....non dare per scontato che perche' ha giurato in salute e in malattia, lei abbia gli strumenti per affrontare questo percorso...


ok più di fare il trasfertista e immagazzinare ossigeno , nonostante le mie difficoltà cosa posso fare?
vista così se si va ai minimi termini il problema in fondo sono io , e spesso lo dico.. e lo sa di questo mio pensiero.

allora mi scanso... non so che altro fare , soluzioni al momento non ce ne sono , ma allora dimmi che ti dispiacerà e vai per un'altra strada.
non capisco in che maniera ci si deve preparare.posso sparire anche prima..


----------



## mauro (19 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è più probabile che tu possa perderla se provi ad ingabbiarla.
> 
> non posso dirti che sicuramente non la perderai o che sicuramente la perderai,man mano che la tua malattia progredirà.
> 
> ...


ok
grazie del consiglio


----------



## mauro (19 Marzo 2015)

grazie a tutti ... vi farò sapere
spero che la nottata mi porti consiglio...

grazie


----------



## lolapal (19 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> non capisco mi spiace..
> cmq al momento la sto contendo sono solo zoppo alla gamba sx..
> lei ha molta paura essendo che è straniera e qui non ha famiglia se non la nostra...
> 
> ...


Bentornato. 
Le paure del futuro a 40 anni e con una figlia piccola sono comprensibili e nella vostra situazione lo sono ulteriormente... l'importante è affrontarle parlandone insieme, senza cercare di sminuirle. E non capisco il parallelismo tra paure del futuro e giuramenti di matrimonio...
Lei è straniera e sola per metà mese con una bambina piccola, non lavora. Tu ti impegni molto, stai via per lavoro e hai anche un problema di salute serio.
Credo che siano queste le cose su cui focalizzarsi e non sulle chat di faccialibro.

Non hai la possibilità di portare tua moglie e tua figlia con te ogni tanto, quando vai fuori? Oppure far venire tua moglie da te nel we di mezzo i 15 giorni che sei via, lasciando la bimba a qualcuno?


----------



## Tessa (19 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> ok più di fare il trasfertista e immagazzinare ossigeno , nonostante le mie difficoltà cosa posso fare?
> vista così se si va ai minimi termini il problema in fondo sono io , e spesso lo dico.. e lo sa di questo mio pensiero.
> 
> allora mi scanso... non so che altro fare , soluzioni al momento non ce ne sono , ma allora dimmi che ti dispiacerà e vai per un'altra strada.
> non capisco in che maniera ci si deve preparare.posso sparire anche prima..


Posso sparire anche prima....
Mauro hai la possibilita' di seguire una terapia di supporto psicologico? Mi spaventi....


----------



## ivanl (19 Marzo 2015)

Alla fine, credo, la perderai comunque. Se l'idea di una separazione la stai gia' accarezzando, allora aspetta che si incontrino e poi le dici che puo' anche tornare al paesello suo...
comunque, io scrupoli di spiare e verificare io non me ne farei (e non me ne faccio) troppi.


----------



## JON (19 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> si la penso uguale ,
> lei mi dice spesso che ha molta paura del futuro...ma come posso affrontare questo tema?
> 
> lo sapete: *ho paura di perderla* , il mio spiare è dettato da questa paura...


Mah, forse l'hai già persa, o non l'hai mai avuta completamente. Molto probabilmente ha paura e cerca valvole di sfogo.

Dovrebbe accettare la tua condizione il più serenamente possibile e non restare impantanata nei suoi timori. Solo che, come hai detto, sembra che la testa ormai le sia partita e che sia in cerca di altro.

Comunque sia, visto che il tuo problema non è tanto capire il perché ma piuttosto il come e dove andare a mettere le mani in questa situazione, penso che tu debba trovare il modo di placare le sue paure consentendole di accettarle anche alla luce del futuro che lei già preannuncia "nero". Abbastanza complicato, senza considerare l'influenza ormai delle sue frequentazioni più o meno virtuali.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh, bè.


----------



## Traccia (19 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> non capisco mi spiace..
> cmq al momento la sto contendo sono solo zoppo alla gamba sx..
> lei ha molta paura essendo che è straniera e qui non ha famiglia se non la nostra...
> 
> ...





mauro ha detto:


> ok più di fare il trasfertista e immagazzinare ossigeno , nonostante le mie difficoltà cosa posso fare?
> vista così se si va ai minimi termini *il problema in fondo sono io , e spesso lo dico..* e lo sa di questo mio pensiero.
> 
> allora mi scanso... non so che altro fare , soluzioni al momento non ce ne sono , ma allora dimmi che ti dispiacerà e vai per un'altra strada.
> non capisco in che maniera ci si deve preparare.posso sparire anche prima..


Caro mauro,
come stai oggi?

Io sinceramente non penso dipenda dalla tua malattia tutto quello che sta succedendo da un anno a questa parte.
La malattia è solo un alibi. Nocivo.

Le coppie si lasciano, allontanano, disamorano, tradiscono anche senza problematiche di salute.

Tu così ti dai una spiegazione che non è
e forse anche lei, 
che così è "assolta" e giustificata
e tu vai di sensi di colpa a gogò, doppi.

capita invece di allontanarsi...semplicemente...succede

hai visto il film 'la teoria del tutto'...? io l'ho trovato di un poetico e profondo che ancora mi risuona. Beh. Nonostante la malattia, finchè c'è stato l'amore, sono stati assieme...

Solo per dirti che fai bene a fare tutto, ad andare a fondo, a capire, scavare,
 ma non farti più male di quello che già stai vivendo pensando dipenda dalla tua malattia, perchè secondo me non è così.

Un abbraccio


----------



## JON (19 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Caro mauro,
> come stai oggi?
> 
> Io sinceramente non penso dipenda dalla tua malattia tutto quello che sta succedendo da un anno a questa parte.
> ...


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Mah... non sembri orientato a risolvere i problemi. Sembra quasi più un gioco di astuzia tra lei che ceca di tradirti e tu che la scopri.
> 
> Comunque è un reato grave quello che stai facendo.


Zod, scusami.
Io pendo letteralmente dalle tue labbra quando scrivi, ma sul punto non posso essere d'accordo con te.
Se c'è un tradimento di mezzo (anche potenziale), non starei a fare troppo il sottile...


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Jimmy*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Zod, scusami.
> Io pendo letteralmente dalle tue labbra quando scrivi, ma sul punto non posso essere d'accordo con te.
> Se c'è un tradimento di mezzo (anche potenziale), non starei a fare troppo il sottile...


Jimmy il fenomeno cain adesso ho capito tutto....:rotflendi dalle labbra quando scrive Zod?:rotflk ti chiedo scusa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jimmy il fenomeno cain adesso ho capito tutto....:rotflendi dalle labbra quando scrive Zod?:rotflk ti chiedo scusa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oscuro, neanche una parolaccia.
Penderò anche dalle tue labbra se continui così...


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Oscuro, neanche una parolaccia.
> Penderò anche dalle tue labbra se continui così...


No, tranquillo,vai bene con zod.....Adesso che finalmente ha trovato un fan.... mi sembra ingeneroso portarglielo via.Senti tu che sei il fratello come è zod fuori?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Uhlalá (19 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> ciao
> sicuramente non vi ricorderete di me visto che scrivo solo in momenti di sfogo...
> cmq , un anno fa scopro che mia moglie ha un flirt con un tizio e le metto tutto davanti , tutto si ferma tutto si placa,
> si ricomincia da capo e sembra andare tutto bene , anche se a me da quel momento la fiducia è venuta moooolto meno...
> ...


Il mio ex marito fa il tuo stesso lavoro.....anch'io sola a casa per lunghi periodi con bimba , anch'io oggetto di avance da bimbominkia di FB.
La differenza è che io non l'ho mai tradito, mentre lui sì......trai le tue conclusioni 
 la lontananza può pesare, ma non è un buon motivo per farsi i cavoli propri.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Mio mio ex marito fa il tuo stesso lavoro.....anch'io sola a casa per lunghi periodi con bimba , anch'io oggetto di avance da bimbominkia di FB.
> La differenza è che io non l'ho mai tradito, mentre lui sì......*trai le tue conclusioni *
> la lontananza può pesare, ma non è un buon motivo per farsi i cavoli propri.


Sei un cubo gelatinoso.


----------



## Uhlalá (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei un cubo gelatinoso.


Ciao mammina, mi sono mancate le tue strigliate veementi.


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> ciao
> sicuramente non vi ricorderete di me visto che scrivo solo in momenti di sfogo...
> cmq , un anno fa scopro che mia moglie ha un flirt con un tizio e le metto tutto davanti , tutto si ferma tutto si placa,
> si ricomincia da capo e sembra andare tutto bene , anche se a me da quel momento la fiducia è venuta moooolto meno...
> ...


dice il saggio: "non c'è due senza tre".


----------



## Zod (19 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Zod, scusami.
> Io pendo letteralmente dalle tue labbra quando scrivi, ma sul punto non posso essere d'accordo con te.
> Se c'è un tradimento di mezzo (anche potenziale), non starei a fare troppo il sottile...


Il tradimento non è un reato perseguibile per legge, la violazione della privacy si. In pratica, da un punto di vista legale, è lui che si sta macchiando di un comportamento scorretto. 

Forse, vista la situazione che è emersa, non dovrebbe dirle nulla, ma sforzarsi di riconquistarla, provarci

L'idea che traspare di suicidarsi quando non sarà più indipendente, accompagnata dal fatto che sta lontano da casa per guadagnare tanto e lasciare quindi una disponibilità economica a chi resterà, dimostra che il clima è molto pesante. Come già detto dal altri forse dovrebbero farsi aiutare da qualcuno. Dovrebbero fare una pianificazione dettagliata, in modo da tranquilizzarsi entrambi. Ovviamente che non preveda l'eutanasia, visto che c'è anche una bimba che non lo perdonerebbe mai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è un reato perseguibile per legge, la violazione della privacy si. In pratica, da un punto di vista legale, è lui che si sta macchiando di un comportamento scorretto.
> 
> Forse, vista la situazione che è emersa, non dovrebbe dirle nulla, ma sforzarsi di riconquistarla, provarci
> 
> L'idea che traspare di suicidarsi quando non sarà più indipendente, accompagnata dal fatto che sta lontano da casa per guadagnare tanto e lasciare quindi una disponibilità economica a chi resterà, dimostra che il clima è molto pesante. Come già detto dal altri forse dovrebbero farsi aiutare da qualcuno. Dovrebbero fare una pianificazione dettagliata, in modo da tranquilizzarsi entrambi. Ovviamente che non preveda l'eutanasia, *visto che c'è anche una bimba che non lo perdonerebbe mai*.


ma che cosa dici. Ma che ne sai tu di cosa potrà pensare sua figlia. E soprattutto si devono fare aiutare in un altro senso, a vivere il tempo che hanno il meglio possibile si devono far aiutare, non a morire. Ma porca puttana.


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2015)

Ciao


secondo me, va parlato in modo chiaro. Non necessariamente sui possibili tradimenti di ora. 
Ma di come si vuole colorare il tutto. Lei, cosa fa? Che intenzioni ha? Che paure ha? Perché non si cerca un lavoro, per entrare piano piano nel mondo del lavoro? Più aspetta più difficile diviene. O sta cercando qualcuno che, male che vada, la continua a mantenere? Per me è assurdo il fatto che avendo una cara persona vicina con una certa problematica, non ci si impegni per farlo stare a casa, senza dover fare le trasferte. Assurdo. Mi fa sentire male solo il pensiero. 

Queste malattie, come anche la mia, sono strettamente collegate anche con l'emotività. Più ci si stressa, si è preoccupati, si hanno scosse emotive forti ecc. più si è propensi ad avere delle nuove fasi. Va ricercata la tranquillità e la serenità. E ciò avviene solo, se si parla in termini chiari. Proprio per poter godere al massimo il presente, senza grilli che pesano nell'anima e frullano nella testa. Non fa e va bene!!!! 
Mia cognata ha anche la SM ed è madre. Era un pezzo grosso in una grande banca. Dopo la diagnosi è entrata in validità dopo soli sei mesi. E qui l'invalidità non te la danno così e c'è una massima, non ha importanza quanto si guadagnava prima e chi eri. Stava malissimo. E questo è avvenuto oltre 15 anni fa. Oggi, è ancora autonoma. Ha solo bisogno di più riposo e di serenità. Ma tutto questo, lo hanno affrontato con dell'aiuto. Hanno capovolto la loro vita. Così ha fatto pure mia madre, così ho dovuto fare anche io. Non è una cosa grave. Anzi, rende liberi. E chi ci sta vicino, o scappa o si unisce in modo assurdo. Questo non deve far paura. La sincerità è la madre di tutte le medicine. Poi certo, ci sono le figlie ... che fanno il resto. 

Affronta! La VOSTRA vita. Cercate dell'aiuto e sostegno! In bocca al lupo! 



sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Marzo 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> secondo me, va parlato in modo chiaro. Non necessariamente sui possibili tradimenti di ora.
> ...



Che bel post, Sienne


----------



## mauro (20 Marzo 2015)

*rieccomi*

Ciao a tutti
leggo solo ora tutte le risposte e sono molte.
Sono tornato ieri sera dalla trasferta..
mi ero promesso di non dire nulla ma alla fin non ho resistito..
ho parlato un po alla ..e lei non sapendo che sapevo a continuamente mentito.
poi non soffrendo più la situazione ho aperto le dighe e ho fatto vetere tutto..Mi servirebbero 10 pagine x dire tutto.. dico soli che mi dice che aveva bisogno di qualcuno per parlare di cose che con me non può..lascio stare ogni commento..

Oggi è  a lavoro e non ci siamo più visti vedremo stasera..

Per rispondere a qualcosa:
Mia moglie lavora e tantissimo e si fa in quattro per aiutare economicamente.
per la mia malattia sono ammalato da molto e so come doverla affrontare..

Attendo evoluzione ma ora io sto meglio..ho sputato il rospo..
ora sta a lei..capisco tutto ma sta a lei cambiare se vuole e riconquistare la mia fiducia..

Vedremo e grazie a tutti


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> leggo solo ora tutte le risposte e sono molte.
> Sono tornato ieri sera dalla trasferta..
> mi ero promesso di non dire nulla ma alla fin non ho resistito..
> ...


Mauro... capisco che per te sia dura, ma ricorda che è dura pure per lei.
Io un attimo di debolezza, magari per non pensare... magari anche per mettere a tacere la paura di perderti... cercherei di capirlo, se fossi in te.
Forza e in bocca al lupo a tutti e due.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> secondo me, va parlato in modo chiaro. Non necessariamente sui possibili tradimenti di ora.
> ...


è difficile dire di più e meglio.
hai fatto anche bene a colorarlo di verde


----------



## ivanl (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mauro... capisco che per te sia dura, ma ricorda che è dura pure per lei.
> Io un attimo di debolezza, magari per non pensare... magari anche per mettere a tacere la paura di perderti... cercherei di capirlo, se fossi in te.
> Forza e in bocca al lupo a tutti e due.


Sbri, ma da quel che leggo non è la prima volta che la signora si fa prendere dalla debolezza...io sarei meno comprensivo


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sbri, ma da quel che leggo non è la prima volta che la signora si fa prendere dalla debolezza...io sarei meno comprensivo


Gurda Ivan... io non lo so cosa si prova quando succede che all'altro viene data una sentenza di quelle pesanti: io so che me lo sono chiesta e ho sempre sperato che tra i due succedesse a me, ma per egoismo, per non soffrire, per non dover vedere l'altro stare male, per non dover restare io da sola.
Perchè quando è arrivata la tua, di ora, almeno hai finito di soffrire: invece chi resta no, parte una nuova sofferenza, altre paure.
Io non lo so cosa si prova... e spero di non doverlo sapere mai.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sbri, ma da quel che leggo non è la prima volta che la signora si fa prendere dalla debolezza...io sarei meno comprensivo


Perchè sei scemo.


----------



## mauro (20 Marzo 2015)

U





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mauro... capisco che per te sia dura, ma ricorda che è dura pure per lei.
> Io un attimo di debolezza, magari per non pensare... magari anche per mettere a tacere la paura di perderti... cercherei di capirlo, se fossi in te.
> Forza e in bocca al lupo a tutti e due.


ciao
infatti ora che sono qui e' diverso.
lo sono più comprensibile e anche attendo..lascio il tempo passare.
certo che attendo ma mi aspetto che lei prima o poi mi parli e torni a confidare le sue debolezze a me.
ieri mi ha detto e mi ha fatto molto male: di certe cose non posso parlare con te.
quindi... Lei mi fa anche che devo darle tempo.. A cosa?
ma io glielo do.
perche sono ancora innamorato e molto.
ma sicuro non resterò in balia di paure o sue necessità di liberta

Non deve chiedermi scusa di niente ma se vuole continuare con me deve lasciare da parte certe cose.
essere chiara..

lei è' molto arrabbiata con me perché l ho spiata , sembra quasi che abbia fatto peggio io..certo non si può farlo ma sfido chiunque vedendo certe cose e avendone la possibilità , a non fare quello che ho fatto , lo so sono in torto e me ne assumo le rezponsabilita' ma non voglio che la responsabilità' mi venga addossata da parte sua.

mi dic che io la controllo come un pazzo e che non si sente libera...ma libera di far cosaaaa!?
che le sue amiche hanno un sacco di amici uomini e qua è di la.. Ma cosa devo dirti?fai quello che vuoi tanto devo avere fiducia ad oltranza??


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> U
> ciao
> infatti ora che sono qui e' diverso.
> lo sono più comprensibile e anche attendo..lascio il tempo passare.
> ...


Onestamente: io non so come è fatta tua moglie e perchè abbia adesso questo bisogno di difendere la sua libertà.
Io so che ho sempre avuto la coscienza tranquilla nei miei rapporti, ma il tentativo di limitare la mia libertà ha posto fine ad un paio di storie.
E ti assicuro che sono un tipo molto tranquillo, non di certo quella che smania per andare per locali, ho già dato.
Ma io ho BISOGNO di sentirmi libera ed essere controllata mi da un malessere quasi fisico anche se non ho nulla da nascondere. Come se uno mi mollasse uno schiaffone, la prima cosa che mi viene da fare è reagire, ribellarmi.
Non so tua moglie, io mi sarei incazzata come una pantera.
Invece mi ha molto colpito la frase in cui ti diceva che di certe cose non può parlare con te. Quali credi che siano quelle cose e perchè non può(riesce?) parlarne con te?


----------



## Tessa (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Onestamente: io non so come è fatta tua moglie e perchè abbia adesso questo bisogno di difendere la sua libertà.
> Io so che ho sempre avuto la coscienza tranquilla nei miei rapporti, ma il tentativo di limitare la mia libertà ha posto fine ad un paio di storie.
> E ti assicuro che sono un tipo molto tranquillo, non di certo quella che smania per andare per locali, ho già dato.
> Ma io ho BISOGNO di sentirmi libera ed essere controllata mi da un malessere quasi fisico anche se non ho nulla da nascondere. Come se uno mi mollasse uno schiaffone, la prima cosa che mi viene da fare è reagire, ribellarmi.
> ...


Giusto incazzarsi se hai la coscienza pulita. 
Ma se ti sei fatta beccare in flagrante se ti incazzi pure sei proprio stronza. 

D'accordo sulle cose di cui non vuole parlare e che vanno approfondite..


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2015)

boh per me mauro ha fatto bene a parlarne, ormai lo sapeva, al di là dei metodi...

altrimenti si innescano quei teatrini infiniti e logoranti fatti di cose non dette, che però prima o poi si dicono lo stesso...


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Giusto incazzarsi se hai la coscienza pulita.
> Ma se ti sei fatta beccare in flagrante se ti incazzi pure sei proprio stronza


:up:


----------



## mauro (24 Marzo 2015)

Ditelo pure:stronca. .
aggiornamento:
Sono di nuovo via e sono qui che penso e ripenso...che brutto vivere.
sabato notte sono scattato su tutte le furie , ho cercato di trattenermi almeno x mia figlia...ma non ci sono riuscito.ho dato di matto.ho vagano x la città fino alle 3 per poi tornare  a casa...
risposta di mia moglie il giorno seguente:
Io ti amo ma se tu non mi perdoni io vivo meglio da sola...

Grazie...Gentile. .

Sono avvilito


----------



## mauro (24 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh per me mauro ha fatto bene a parlarne, ormai lo sapeva, al di là dei metodi...
> 
> altrimenti si innescano quei teatrini infiniti e logoranti fatti di cose non dette, che però prima o poi si dicono lo stesso...


proprio così non riesco a tenermi..
anche se forse pensando bene se stavo zitto era meglio...


----------



## disincantata (24 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> Ditelo pure:stronca. .
> aggiornamento:
> Sono di nuovo via e sono qui che penso e ripenso...che brutto vivere.
> sabato notte sono scattato su tutte le furie , ho cercato di trattenermi almeno x mia figlia...ma non ci sono riuscito.ho dato di matto.ho vagano x la città fino alle 3 per poi tornare  a casa...
> ...



Mi prude la lingua .........

Amano tutti e scopano altrove!


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2015)

Ciao Mauro, posso chiederti, al di lá dei suoi momenti di libertà, com'è come moglie e madre?
Come è con te i quindici giorni che sei a casa?


----------



## lunaiena (24 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> Ditelo pure:stronca. .
> aggiornamento:
> Sono di nuovo via e sono qui che penso e ripenso...che brutto vivere.
> sabato notte sono scattato su tutte le furie , ho cercato di trattenermi almeno x mia figlia...ma non ci sono riuscito.ho dato di matto.ho vagano x la città fino alle 3 per poi tornare  a casa...
> ...


cos'e una minaccia ?









o una promessa


----------



## mauro (25 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao Mauro, posso chiederti, al di lá dei suoi momenti di libertà, com'è come moglie e madre?
> Come è con te i quindici giorni che sei a casa?


sicuramente un'ottima mamma , niente da dire  , come moglie diciamo che lo è anche ma a volte tende a voler fare come dice lei... e se non mi va bene mi dice fai pure come vuoi...


----------



## mauro (25 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> cos'e una minaccia ?
> 
> o una promessa


è la verità.. tutto qui..


----------



## mauro (25 Marzo 2015)

aggiornamento inquietante:

settimana prossima esce 2 gg per corso di lavoro... chissà perchè la mia mente pensa male..

mha..


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2015)

Mauro, scusa se te lo chiedo, riusciresti a vivere senza di lei?
Dal lato pratico intendo, le cicatrici dell'anima sarebbero un altro problema ma è un discorso a parte.


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mauro, scusa se te lo chiedo, riusciresti a vivere senza di lei?
> *Dal lato pratico intendo*, le cicatrici dell'anima sarebbero un altro problema ma è un discorso a parte.


il lato pratico, secondo me, è la parte più difficile perchè vengono meno le "abitudini" e bisogna davvero rivoluzionare la propria vita.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> il lato pratico, secondo me, è la parte più difficile perchè vengono meno le "abitudini" e bisogna davvero rivoluzionare la propria vita.


Già glielo chiedo non a caso, come ben hai capito.


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Già glielo chiedo non a caso, come ben hai capito.



avevo intuito


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> aggiornamento inquietante:
> 
> settimana prossima esce 2 gg per corso di lavoro... chissà perchè la mia mente pensa male..
> 
> mha..



Perche' a pensar male si fa peccato ma si indovina! 

Io la prima volta che ho pensato davvero davvero  male di mio marito. ...beh...era a casa mia con l'amante,  scoperto dopo ma ho le prove. OVVIO che facevano le parole crociate a :rotflroposito di verita' rivelata!


----------



## mauro (26 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mauro, scusa se te lo chiedo, riusciresti a vivere senza di lei?
> Dal lato pratico intendo, le cicatrici dell'anima sarebbero un altro problema ma è un discorso a parte.


nel lato pratico si , ma... in questo momento sto male di cuore... sono stanco..
ma ho capito che siamo alla frutta


----------



## mauro (26 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche' a pensar male si fa peccato ma si indovina!
> 
> Io la prima volta che ho pensato davvero davvero  male di mio marito. ...beh...era a casa mia con l'amante,  scoperto dopo ma ho le prove. OVVIO che facevano le parole crociate a :rotflroposito di verita' rivelata!


proprio...


----------



## ivanl (26 Marzo 2015)

mi dispiace; ma, se pensi sia la conclusione, meglio affrontare tutto nel migliore dei modi per i figli ed evitare inutili trascinamenti penosi. Oltretutto, devi pensare anche alla tua salute e, se ben ricordo, lo stress non e' salutare per la tua malattia
Un abbraccio


----------



## mauro (26 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi dispiace; ma, se pensi sia la conclusione, meglio affrontare tutto nel migliore dei modi per i figli ed evitare inutili trascinamenti penosi. Oltretutto, devi pensare anche alla tua salute e, se ben ricordo, lo stress non e' salutare per la tua malattia
> Un abbraccio


lo penso , ma non voglio crederci.. , oppure penso che sto sbagliando perchè in confusione tremenda..

lo stress mi fa molto male , e lo sento..

sono penoso lo so 

domani sera torno e nel fine settimana affronterò , sempre se ne avrò il coraggio.
so che se ne parlo sarà finita , e lei lo sa... vuole portarmi che sia io a farlo.

vorrei attendere perchè oltre il peso della situazione non voglio prendermi anche questa responsabilità.

grazie


----------



## ivanl (26 Marzo 2015)

Magari stai sul generico del vostro rapporto, senza dirle che sai e come...


----------



## Darty (26 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> lo penso , ma non voglio crederci.. , oppure penso che sto sbagliando perchè in confusione tremenda..
> 
> lo stress mi fa molto male , e lo sento..
> 
> ...


Coraggio Mauro, non abbatterti. Trova il coraggio di affrontare la cosa e cerca di essere più lucido possibile...

Un abbraccio


----------



## spleen (26 Marzo 2015)

Poi ci siamo anche noi che siamo a fare il tifo per te, nella nostra pochezza, ma siamo qua.

Coraggio.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> lo penso , ma non voglio crederci.. , oppure penso che sto sbagliando perchè in confusione tremenda..
> 
> lo stress mi fa molto male , e lo sento..
> 
> ...



alla fine c'è sempre uno dei due che deve prendere una decisione, e il più delle volte chi deve farlo è la persona ferita e portata all'esasperazione.

non sei penoso, coraggio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> Ditelo pure:stronca. .
> aggiornamento:
> Sono di nuovo via e sono qui che penso e ripenso...che brutto vivere.
> sabato notte sono scattato su tutte le furie , ho cercato di trattenermi almeno x mia figlia...ma non ci sono riuscito.ho dato di matto.ho vagano x la città fino alle 3 per poi tornare a casa...
> ...


eh beh ma come darle torto?
Se hai deciso di stare con lei, il vostro stare assieme non può essere un inferno in terra.
Perchè poi lei comincerà a temere il momento in cui tu rimetti piede in casa.
Se state assieme, dovete cercare di avere una buona qualità della vita, altrimenti ha ragione lei: cosa state a fare assieme, per scannarvi?
Come mai sei scattato su di notte? rimuginamenti vari?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> aggiornamento inquietante:
> 
> settimana prossima esce 2 gg per corso di lavoro... chissà perchè la mia mente pensa male..
> 
> mha..


la tua mente pensa male perchè hai paura. Secondo me.
Senti Mauro, fa una roba: prova ad immaginare per un attimo che in quei due giorni lei vada davvero al corso.
E tu invece stai lì a smerigliarle il sistema nervoso centrale e periferico e la costringi a vederti come una punizione divina, una condanna ad essere sempre controllata, mai creduta, ritenuta di fatto una persona di merda.
E se ne va.
E tu l'hai persa per niente.
Hai spaccato la tua famiglia, fatto soffrire tua figlia per niente.
Sarebbe oltremodo stupido, vero?
Molto più stupido di uno che non ha visto quello che l'altro cercava di nascondergli.
Se io dovessi scegliere...
Perchè o hai la CERTEZZA o cerchi di far riposare i neuroni, che tutta questa adrenalina sempre in circolo ti fa solo male.
E se vuoi avere la certezza, così non la ottieni.


----------



## mauro (26 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la tua mente pensa male perchè hai paura. Secondo me.
> Senti Mauro, fa una roba: prova ad immaginare per un attimo che in quei due giorni lei vada davvero al corso.
> E tu invece stai lì a smerigliarle il sistema nervoso centrale e periferico e la costringi a vederti come una punizione divina, una condanna ad essere sempre controllata, mai creduta, ritenuta di fatto una persona di merda.
> E se ne va.
> ...


hai ragione su tutto è proprio quello che lei mi dice , ma sono anche certo avendone le prove , che lei continua con la sua amicizia e quindi voglio la sincerità cavolo! abbiamo 40 anni non 15..


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> hai ragione su tutto è proprio quello che lei mi dice , ma sono anche certo avendone le prove , che lei continua con la sua amicizia e quindi voglio la sincerità cavolo! abbiamo 40 anni non 15..


ma se fosse che continua la sua amicizia sapendo che ammettendolo tu cominci a prenderle le impronte digitali sulle mutande, te lo nasconderebbe.
Proibire una cosa, la carica di fascino da una parte, dall'altra vedersi limitare una cosa da adulti fa incazzare.
Io mi metto nei suoi panni ma alla fine la conosci tu.
Se si è sempre comportata in modo leale con te, con l'unica eccezione di quell'amicizia virtuale...
forse farebbe meglio al vostro rapporto un po' di leggerezza, qualche risata, una bella sorpresa, più che un interrogatorio quotidiano. Credo.
Pensa se invece di vederti sempre incazzato e sospettoso ti vedesse preoccupato di renderla felice, per dire.
Non che tu non lo sia: ma magari fino a che ti comporti così non glielo dimostri.
Poi, in un clima che non sia di tensione accusa e sospetto le cose si raccontano più volentieri.
Magari, eh?


----------



## mauro (26 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se fosse che continua la sua amicizia sapendo che ammettendolo tu cominci a prenderle le impronte digitali sulle mutande, te lo nasconderebbe.
> Proibire una cosa, la carica di fascino da una parte, dall'altra vedersi limitare una cosa da adulti fa incazzare.
> Io mi metto nei suoi panni ma alla fine la conosci tu.
> Se si è sempre comportata in modo leale con te, con l'unica eccezione di quell'amicizia virtuale...
> ...


se lei leggesse quello che hai scritto ti darebbe sicuramente conferma.
probabilmente siamo troppo diversi e me ne rendo conto solo ora , dopo 13 anni di matrimonio.

sinceramente vedere che passa più tempo con "lui" che con me mi infastidisce e non poco , 
mi dice che è stanca e mi saluta su skype e poi resta altre 2 ore a parlare con lui via facebook , 
a me da fastidio , forse sono troppo retrogado per questa epoca di ognun fa quello che meglio gli pare.
naturalmente se le spiegassi questo lei vedrebbe che io continuo a controllare , quindi meglio che lasci andare..

io di perderla non ho intenzione , se sarà lo farà lei... eviterò di controllarla , ma lo dico pur sapendo che non ci riuscirò


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> se lei leggesse quello che hai scritto ti darebbe sicuramente conferma.
> probabilmente siamo troppo diversi e me ne rendo conto solo ora , dopo 13 anni di matrimonio.
> 
> sinceramente vedere che passa più tempo con "lui" che con me mi infastidisce e non poco ,
> ...


si ma cosi non vai da nessuna parte però


----------



## mauro (26 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma cosi non vai da nessuna parte però


?


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> ?


ha senso logorarti in questo modo?


----------



## Traccia (27 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> se lei leggesse quello che hai scritto ti darebbe sicuramente conferma.
> probabilmente siamo troppo diversi e me ne rendo conto solo ora , dopo 13 anni di matrimonio.
> 
> sinceramente vedere che passa più tempo con "lui" che con me mi infastidisce e non poco ,
> ...


l'hai già persa
Nell'istante in cui ti liquida su Skype e sta due ore su FB con l'altro, tu l'hai già persa.
Io non resterei un minuto in più con chi, corna o non corna, mi dice che è stanco, mi saluta frettolosamente, e poi resta ore a cazzeggio con un altro.
Ma stiamo scherzando?!
E bada bene, nonè fattore tradimento si, tradimento no, è fattore che lei è altrove, non c'è, non ti tratta da uomo che merita attenzioni, dolcezza, rispetto.
Da ciò che descrivi lei non ti ama più (o ha uno stranissimo modo di dimostrartelo!).

Fatti forza e fai quello che devi fare.
A mio avviso cercare le prove è del tutto inutile, ti dovrebbe bastare ciò che vivi con lei a farti capire come stanno le cose.

Scusami per i modi, ma quando ho letto che tu stai fuori per lavoro, non vi vedete, lei ti saluta e poi sta ore altrove, veramente mi sale la bile. Ma che cavolo!!! E poi tu pure ti fai problemi che lei si incazza che tu la controlli?!?!? se ha la faccia come il culo è perchè tu però le lasci fare il caxxo di comodo che le pare.
Sei troppo accondiscendete.
Guarda che ne puoi avere mille meglio di lei. Poi se la sfanculi ti faccio vedere come se ne accorge.
Fai qualcosa però, qualsiasi, reagisci!!!


----------



## Traccia (27 Marzo 2015)

e aggiungo...avresti dovuto farlo un anno fa!
è passato un anno e sei al punto di partenza
quanto altro tempo vorrai ancora perdere della tua vita?


----------



## Traccia (2 Aprile 2015)

ciao mauro...novità?
:abbraccio:


----------



## mauro (4 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ciao mauro...novità?
> :abbraccio:


grazie dell'abbraccio.
novità? mha forse.. sto cercando di assimilare il tutto , mia moglie mi ha parlato e mi ha detto del perchè di queste cose... non lo fa più , almeno dice lei anche se io vivo sempre con i dubbi , telefono spento o silenzioso , sempre lontano dalla mia portata , e l'ho fatto notare... e lei mi dice che lo fa perchè non vuole essere controllata.

io ho detto che così facendo non si va da nessuna parte.. siamo agli opposti... martedì parto per una settimana poi vedremo.

a volte penso che mollerei tutto , ma poi me ne pento , anche se vedo che vivere con questo sospetto mi fa stare molto male.

Di certo lei non fa nulla per togliermi i dubbi e se io lo faccio presente lei mi dice che io la controllo... e che lei non vuole assolutamente.

Io penso che se lei avesse capito quanto male mi ha fatto , e volesse riconquistarmi farebbe di tutto per farmi stare tranquillo , lei invece la pensa diversamente... , che se io non le credo è un problema solo mio...

sono stanco , ci rifletto , non dico altro , ma sto prendendo la via del lasciare...

ciao e Buona Pasqua a tutti


----------



## Traccia (7 Aprile 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> grazie dell'abbraccio.
> novità? mha forse.. sto cercando di assimilare il tutto , mia moglie mi ha parlato e mi ha detto del perchè di queste cose... non lo fa più , almeno dice lei anche se io vivo sempre con i dubbi , telefono spento o silenzioso , sempre lontano dalla mia portata , e l'ho fatto notare... e lei mi dice che lo fa perchè non vuole essere controllata.
> 
> io ho detto che così facendo non si va da nessuna parte.. siamo agli opposti... martedì parto per una settimana poi vedremo.
> ...


Ciao Mauro, buongiorno.
Che significa 'sto prendendo la via del lasciare'? in che senso? praticamente, cosa intendevi?

per questa storia non so proprio cosa consigliarti.
La situazione è molto difficile. Un cane che si morde la coda.
Lei che ti dice tutto ok, ma solo a parole, e se a fatti le fai notare che non ti quadra lei ti aggredisce, che non ti fidi, e se non ti fidi le dici che non va e lei ti ridice che è tutto ok. Insomma, un loop massacrante.
Molto pesante.

Io, in linea generale, credo che se si ama una persona, se si vuole bene ad una persona, si fa il bene di quella persona. E' molto banale ciò che dico, lo so, ma se io ti voglio bene, io faccio in modo di farti del bene, no?
pertanto se non ho nulla da nascondere, e se mi sono scelta un marito paranoico, cosa faccio? gli dico che è un bello scassapalle e tò, gli do il telefonino in mano, in bella vista, e mentre faccio ciò lo ricopro di baci dicendogli che è veramente uno scassaminchia di prima natura. Ci gioco, insomma, e da una parte gli sottolineo la sua gelosia/fissa/mania, dall'altra gli do sicurezze, dall'altra ancora sdrammatizzo.
Questo se amo una persona e se non ho nulla da nascondere veramente. Così farei io. Ma ognuno è a sè.
Impuntarmi a difendere la mia privacy per farti capire che sei paranoico non aiuta la causa, nè mia nè tua, anche se in linea di principio ho ragione. Ma in amore che ruolo ha la 'ragione' ed il 'principio'? sono secnondarie direi se mettono a rischio il benessere di un rapporto.
Poi veramente, non so che dirti, magari è in buona fede, magari no, boh. Tu conosci la donna che hai sposato e tu puoi capire e leggere le sfumature del suo comportamento...
Ciò che ti auguro è di trovare un benessere quanto prima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> grazie dell'abbraccio.
> novità? mha forse.. sto cercando di assimilare il tutto , mia moglie mi ha parlato e mi ha detto del perchè di queste cose... non lo fa più , almeno dice lei anche se io vivo sempre con i dubbi , telefono spento o silenzioso , sempre lontano dalla mia portata , e l'ho fatto notare... e lei mi dice che lo fa perchè non vuole essere controllata.
> 
> io ho detto che così facendo non si va da nessuna parte.. siamo agli opposti... martedì parto per una settimana poi vedremo.
> ...


Stavo riflettendo su questa frase.
Tutta la coppia è sulle spalle di quella donna.
E tu ti stai facendo fottere dalla paura.
Libera scelta, ma qualcuno ha detto che chi ha paura muore ogni giorno.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo su questa frase.
> Tutta la coppia è sulle spalle di quella donna.
> E tu ti stai facendo fottere dalla paura.
> Libera scelta, ma qualcuno ha detto che chi ha paura muore ogni giorno.


Sbrillina, hai un MP erotico dalla sottoscritta.


:mexican:


----------



## ivanl (8 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo su questa frase.
> Tutta la coppia è sulle spalle di quella donna.
> E tu ti stai facendo fottere dalla paura.
> Libera scelta, ma qualcuno ha detto che chi ha paura muore ogni giorno.


credo per la prima volta da quando sono qui, non sono d'accordo con un tuo post


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> credo per la prima volta da quando sono qui, non sono d'accordo con un tuo post


questa è cosa buona, è dagli incontri di punti di vista diversi che nascono le cose buone.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa è cosa buona, è dagli incontri di punti di vista diversi che nascono le cose buone.


Ma va?:singleeye:


----------



## ivanl (8 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa è cosa buona, è dagli incontri di punti di vista diversi che nascono le cose buone.


perche' dici che la cosa e' tutta sulle spalle di lei? Mi sembra, invece, che lei sia sia trovata le sua vie di fuga ben nascoste (finora).


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> perche' dici che la cosa e' tutta sulle spalle di lei? Mi sembra, invece, che lei sia sia trovata le sua vie di fuga ben nascoste (finora).


Perchè Lui vuole essere sicuro, Lui vuole rassicurazioni, Lui vuole dimostrazioni, Lui vuole garanzie, Lui non ha fiducia, Lui vuole, vuole, vuole.
E lui cerca prove di quello che dice di non volere, e vuole poterle cercare per non trovarle; ma in seguito a non averle trovate le cercherà ancora perchè non è convinto: e se non è convinto in realtà è perchè lui vuole solo dimostrare il contrario di ciò che dice.
E infatti, nonostante dodici anni di matrimonio leale e senza ombre, lui parla di lasciare.
Non lei: lei è esasperata, lo dice lui quando conferma che dice tutto quello che suppongo io.
Capisco che lei abbia sbagliato.
ma...
c'era una storia che mi raccontava un vecchio:
c'era una volta un signorotto piuttosto crudele padrone di un castello, che trattava malissimo tutti i contadini che lavoravano per lui.
Un giorno chiamò il capo delle guardie e gli disse: sono sicuro che il contadino Tizio mi deruba, se entro tre giorni non lo cogli sul fatto la tua testa cadrà.
Allora il capo delle guardie si mise al ponte levatoio e quando arrivò Tizio con il suo carro carico di paglia lo fermò, lo fece scendere, lo fece spogliare, gli perquisì la bisaccia, gli fece svuotare il carro, si accertò che nel carro non ci fossero comparti segreti, rivoltò tutta la paglia, controllò pure il ronzino che tirava il carro: nulla.
Così il secondo giorno
Così il terzo giorno.
Il mattino del quarto giorno il boia accompagnò il capo delle guardie al patibolo; durante il tragitto Tizio gli si avvicinò e gli disse: scusa amico, mi dispiace, ma non potevo farmi beccare mentre rubavo, la mia famiglia muore di fame.
Il capo delle guardie lo guardò rassegnato, comprendendo il crudele destino che li aveva messi in quella situazione e gli rispose: non ce l'ho con te, ma almeno adesso, mi puoi dire cosa rubavi?
E Tizio: la paglia.
Questo per dire che secondo me, invece di cercare con tanta pervicacia le prove di un tradimento, Mauro forse farebbe meglio a cercare di far sorridere sua moglie, perchè a volte quello che stiamo cercando è fin troppo evidente.


----------



## ivanl (10 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè Lui vuole essere sicuro, Lui vuole rassicurazioni, Lui vuole dimostrazioni, Lui vuole garanzie, Lui non ha fiducia, Lui vuole, vuole, vuole.
> E lui cerca prove di quello che dice di non volere, e vuole poterle cercare per non trovarle; ma in seguito a non averle trovate le cercherà ancora perchè non è convinto: e se non è convinto in realtà è perchè lui vuole solo dimostrare il contrario di ciò che dice.
> E infatti, *nonostante dodici anni di matrimonio leale e senza ombre*, lui parla di lasciare.
> ....


Sbricolata carissima, o non ho capito io o ricordi male tu; cito dal primo msg del nostro amico:


> *un anno fa scopro che mia moglie ha un flirt con un tizio* e le metto tutto davanti , tutto si ferma tutto si placa,
> si ricomincia da capo e sembra andare tutto bene , anche se a me da quel momento la fiducia è venuta moooolto meno...
> 
> taglio breve , io giro spesso all'estero per lavoro e mia moglie è sempre a casa con la figlia , quindi non ha molte
> ...


tanto leale e senza ombre non mi pare, lei...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sbricolata carissima, o non ho capito io o ricordi male tu; cito dal primo msg del nostro amico:
> 
> tanto leale e senza ombre non mi pare, lei...


stai scherzando? due chattate? un flirt?
Ma lo sapete cosa significa essere traditi?
Lo sapete cosa passa tra una cagata come scrivere due boiate da dietro un pc o fare qualche telefonatina stupidina e iniziare una relazione parallela?
La stessa differenza che c'è tra dire ti dò un calcio nel culo e piantare una randellata alla testa da dietro.
E lo stesso nel ricevere: e fino a che non l'hai presa, la randellata, magari pensi che sia la stessa cosa, ma non è così.
Io mi immagino sta donna che tira avanti da sola tutta la settimana, con un futuro che sfortunatamente non si prospetta roseo, un marito che quando torna l'accusa di non so quali perfidie per aver, in 12 anni, in un momento magari triste e duro della sua vita, civettato qualche volta con un tizio via chat e telefono.
E poi dopo un anno di sospetti e accuse ci rifà: ma la capisco!
Ma che cazzo, oh!
Saranno tutti santi e martiri là fuori, tutti senza colpa e senza peccato, ma io credo che un essere umano abbia bisogno anche di qualcosa che compensi la fatica di vivere ogni giorno.
O ha bisogno di rassicurazioni solo lui, che dici?


----------



## ivanl (10 Aprile 2015)

Forse intendo male io il significato di 'flirt'; per me significa una relazione...se era civettamento (e ne sono ben qualcosa), potrebbe essere diverso. Comunque, a me le balle sono girate lo stesso, per esempio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2015)

*ma indubbiamente*



ivanl ha detto:


> Forse intendo male io il significato di 'flirt'; per me significa una relazione...se era civettamento (e ne sono ben qualcosa), potrebbe essere diverso. Comunque, a me le balle sono girate lo stesso, per esempio.


... le balle girano lo stesso. Non dico che c'è da star contenti. Ma SE si vuole andare avanti assieme, non è instaurando un clima di inquisizione e controllo continuo che si risolve: se uno/a te la vuol fare, te la fa.
Specie se a casa non ci sei.
E se quello che fai per rimediare quando ci sei è di fare il Torquemada della situazione, non può succedere altro che fare precipitare le cose.
Perchè se da un lato hai qualcuno che ti fa ridere, sorridere, sognare e dall'altra uno che ti mette sotto torchio, ti accusa, ti fa sentire inadeguata, sbagliata, sempre sotto accusa... secondo te... che succede?
Da che parte comincia a pendere la bilancia?
Sai perchè se cadi in acqua e non sai nuotare affoghi? Perchè il bisogno di riempire i polmoni è così impellente che, pur sapendo che hai la testa sott'acqua, respiri.
L'irrazionale, per quanto sbagliato, prevale sul razionale.
Ma era l'aria che cercavi, che ti mancava.
Un momento di debolezza può capitare a chiunque e se ci si ferma alle chiacchere alla fine è solo una fantasia.
Se tutte le fantasie diventassero realtà...


----------



## ivanl (10 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... le balle girano lo stesso. Non dico che c'è da star contenti. Ma SE si vuole andare avanti assieme, non è instaurando un clima di inquisizione e controllo continuo che si risolve: se uno/a te la vuol fare, te la fa.
> Specie se a casa non ci sei.
> E se quello che fai per rimediare quando ci sei è di fare il Torquemada della situazione, non può succedere altro che fare precipitare le cose.
> Perchè se da un lato hai qualcuno che ti fa ridere, sorridere, sognare e dall'altra uno che ti mette sotto torchio, ti accusa, ti fa sentire inadeguata, sbagliata, sempre sotto accusa... secondo te... che succede?
> ...


tendenzialmente sono d'accordo, ma che lei sia cosi' giustificabile...bah. io sarei comunque meno tenero, qualche spiegazione la deve dare e deve comunque collaborare. Liquidare tutto con la scusa che e' lui troppo asfissiante, non e'  corretto. Lei ha un problema, ne deve parlare e deve dire se vuole risolverlo assieme al marito o no


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> semplici boccate d'aria.    sembri un brav'uomo e non credo che tua moglie sia una stronza.   *ma vive 15 giorni al mese da sola con la figlia e gli altri 15 giorni vede suo marito* e pensa che cosa sarà del tuo e vostro futuro,con quello che hai.
> 
> e sentirsi ancora seducente,magari la fa sorridere e le da quella carica per affrontare la vita.
> 
> è un comportamento egoista,credo.    ma in fondo mi sento di poterla capire



...quindi a 'sto punto mi vien da pensare che... chi per lavoro è costretto a star fuori 15 giorni al mese... deve essere per forza cornuto...

...effettivamente anche io sto' fuori 15 giorni al mese... e 15 a casa circa... e sono stato anche cornificato dalla mia EX...


Quindi... sarò cornuto a vita?

Non mi sembra un ragionamento logico....  conosco amici che pur facendo gli impiegati e le impiegate tornando comunque a casa tutte le sere si cornificano sempre in qualche modo (il tempo e il luogo si trova SEMPRE!)
Qui non si tratta di LAVORI... ma si tratta di PERSONE.

*Non abbiamo un lavoro sbagliato... ma una persona sbagliata vicino.

*...o forse anche: Persone sbagliate per il nostro stile di vita... magari c'è chi ha bisogno della persona vicino ogni santo giorno... e invece chi preferisce avere i suoi spazi ogni tanto (pur non cornificando).


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...quindi a 'sto punto mi vien da pensare che... chi per lavoro è costretto a star fuori 15 giorni al mese... deve essere per forza cornuto...
> 
> ...effettivamente anche io sto' fuori 15 giorni al mese... e 15 a casa circa... e sono stato anche cornificato dalla mia EX...
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no


(ma te stacchi mai da 'sto forum?) :rotfl:


beh... dai anche se così fosse... non mi staccherei mai dal mio lavoro!


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> (ma te stacchi mai da 'sto forum?) :rotfl:


me so appena collegata :rotfl:
5 minuti e vado a letto


----------



## angela (16 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...quindi a 'sto punto mi vien da pensare che... chi per lavoro è costretto a star fuori 15 giorni al mese... deve essere per forza cornuto...
> 
> ...effettivamente anche io sto' fuori 15 giorni al mese... e 15 a casa circa... e sono stato anche cornificato dalla mia EX...
> 
> ...


Non sai quanto è sono d'accordo!!!


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...quindi a 'sto punto mi vien da pensare che... chi per lavoro è costretto a star fuori 15 giorni al mese... deve essere per forza cornuto...
> 
> ...effettivamente anche io sto' fuori 15 giorni al mese... e 15 a casa circa... e sono stato anche cornificato dalla mia EX...
> 
> ...


quell'uomo,qui il discrimine non è il lavoro,ma lo stato di salute.


----------



## Daniele34 (16 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Non sai quanto è sono d'accordo!!!



Ma si....

Non è che cambiando lavoro si risolve il problema... il problema si risolve cambiando la persona che hai vicino.


Capace che qualcuno cambi lavoro per stare più vicino al compagno/a... e poi si ritrova comunque cornificato... 
poi senti in TV di gente che stermina famiglie intere e si suicida!


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Non sai quanto è sono d'accordo!!!


Io potrei aprire un trattato con marito sempre via
Forse pero e ' vero 
Certe persone non ci sono portate x stare sole io ero una di quelle 
O meglio
Se decidi di mettere su famiglia con te un progetto di vita vorrei poi si portasse avanti insieme 
Da soli è faticoso psicologicamente 
È un po allontana ( che unisca sul lungo temo di no)
Però ho amiche che farebbero carte false x avere il marito fuori dai ciap


----------



## Daniele34 (18 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io potrei aprire un trattato con marito sempre via
> Forse pero e ' vero
> Certe persone non ci sono portate x stare sole io ero una di quelle
> O meglio
> ...


Ora... escludendo tradimenti vari.... 

Staccarsi ogni tanto è piacevole... io quando ero fuori tornavo e non vedevo l'ora di riabbracciarla!
Essere fuori ed avere quel desiderio di tornare a casa!

La routine quotidiana di vedersi giorno e notte a volte può stancare!
I film non esistono!

E come detto prima... alla fine, in qualsiasi situazione ci si può tradire!


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io potrei aprire un trattato con marito sempre via
> Forse pero e ' vero
> Certe persone non ci sono portate x stare sole io ero una di quelle
> O meglio
> ...


:fischio::fischio::fischio:


----------



## angela (18 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io potrei aprire un trattato con marito sempre via
> Forse pero e ' vero
> Certe persone non ci sono portate x stare sole io ero una di quelle
> O meglio
> ...


Portare avanti un progetto di vita, secondo me, può convivere con un lavoro che ti porta a stare fuori anche per periodi lunghi. 
Che poi sia più facile, stando fuori casa, crearsi situazioni parallele e' un altro discorso. 
Io sono stata fedele al patto di fedeltà lui no. 
Non ho mai avuto il desiderio che si levasse dai piedi per un po', se fosse così non ci sarebbero  ne' coppia ne' progetti. 
Dico solo che è possibile conciliare tutto, se si vuole!


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Portare avanti un progetto di vita, secondo me, può convivere con un lavoro che ti porta a stare fuori anche per periodi lunghi.
> Che poi sia più facile, stando fuori casa, crearsi situazioni parallele e' un altro discorso.
> Io sono stata fedele al patto di fedeltà lui no.
> Non ho mai avuto il desiderio che si levasse dai piedi per un po', se fosse così non ci sarebbero  ne' coppia ne' progetti.
> Dico solo che è possibile conciliare tutto, se si vuole!


È vero
È complicato insomma la vita non è un film aeroporti orari fusi orari diversi in una sceneggiatura tutto molto passionale romantico incontri ecc

Qnd tieni famiglia cambia


Però conciliare  si può certo
Anzi da una parte alimenta  i rapporti se gestiti con intelligenza e rispetto
Non è la lontananza che divide conosco coppie a casa alle 18 tutti i santi gg che si tradiscono con i colleghi in motel non vuole dire nulla questo anzi


Certo non aiuta nella condivisione cosa importante in un rapporto 
Anche io non lo Voglio fuori dai ciap anzi la sua partenza recente mi ha abbastanza segato le gambe perché stavsmo nuovamente bene 


Vediamo
Magari espatriamo tutti visto L Italia


----------



## Daniele34 (19 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Dico solo che è possibile conciliare tutto, *se si vuole!*


...e hai detto tutto.


----------



## angela (19 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...e hai detto tutto.


Manca un pezzo....se lo si vuole in due!!! [emoji3]


----------



## mauro (21 Aprile 2015)

ciao
è da molto che non scrivo , anche se leggo regolarmente..
ho voluto lasciar passare del tempo.. grazie a tutti , indistintamente , dei vostri commenti..

Ora siamo in una "nuova" fase , mia moglie è più trasparente e io intervallo momenti di gioia con momenti di impazienza.. o meglio di mancanza di tranquillità.
So che si scrive ancora con il tizio , lo so perchè lo intuisco e l'ho forzata a dirmelo , lei mi dice che è uno svago e niente più che un'amicizia virtuale..
non commento .. 

Al momento mi fermo qui... spero che tutto si risolva , almeno ci sto provando 

grazie ancora

a presto

p.s.: ho smesso di controllarla , solo perchè non ne ho più la possibilità..


----------



## Tradito? (22 Aprile 2015)

E' questo "forzato a dirmelo" che non mi convince, come hai fatto a forzarla?


----------

